# ComMUTer man in paradise.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thinking back on it our brave comMUTer realized that the ol' biker hadn't led him astray afterall. And if it wasn't for the difficult journey he wouldn't appreciate where he is today.

It all started when our hero started comMUTing in the early winter and all he had to deal with was wearing the right clothes. The ol' biker on his way to meet the lil' woman showed comMUTer guy a nice route across the mall and monuments on his way to cross the river and home. And that was the key to all his troubles and the answer to his problem.

It just took a long time for comMUTer guy to realize that all he really wanted to do was cross the river. He didn't need to meet the ol' guys wife, he just wanted to get home.

All that traffic and all those tourists that started showing up with the warmer weather and all the construction around the mall and monuments were not the problem, the route was the problem.

Today is a new day and the ol' biker leaned across the cube wall and whispered into comMUTer guys ear, "Have I got a route for you."


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

So with a spring in his stroke our eager comMUTer set out on a new route across the river.

The ol' biker said "Take E Street to the onramp then merge right."

"Go past the campground to the Opera House."

"Then cross the river on the Roosevelt bridge."

ComMUTer guy was shocked at how easy it was and not another person in sight. It was almost too easy. As he cruised along over the river our hero couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A quick u-turn onto the trestle and the Mount Vernon Trail and comMUTer guy was spinning along the best part of the river and its beautiful views.

Our hero was grateful that the ol' biker helped him out again with a new improved route. It only added a half mile or so to the commute and was much quicker with no traffic, tourists or construction. As a matter of fact our hero was so happy that he decided to get a suprise for the ol' fellow.

ComMUTer guy sure wasn't expecting the the ol' guys reaction to his new gift subscription to Bicycling Magazine. 

The ol' bikers exact words as comMUTer remembers were, "Thanks, but I don't have a bird cage!"

Next installment, "They still don't wave."


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

The pictures remind me that I need some fenders.

MB1, does your shop have a few to choose from? I prefer something that are easy to get on and off. My ride is long enough that I don't ride if a lot of rain is expected. I did ride today, though! If it is raining on the way home, I'm going to want to stop and buy some fenders.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*How did we get here from there?*



nate said:


> The pictures remind me that I need some fenders.
> 
> MB1, does your shop have a few to choose from? I prefer something that are easy to get on and off. My ride is long enough that I don't ride if a lot of rain is expected. I did ride today, though! If it is raining on the way home, I'm going to want to stop and buy some fenders.


Several sets of Planet Bike fenders in the service area as I recall. Good things to have.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Cereal*

Thanks, MB. As always, it's such a completely terrific post that it leaves little to say. 

I'm looking forward to the wave episode. Will you be introducing an arch-villain?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Alex-in-Evanston said:


> Thanks, MB. As always, it's such a completely terrific post that it leaves little to say.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the wave episode. Will you be introducing an arch-villain?


I'm having problems getting folks to wave for the camera. Must be a city thing.....


*DC "All the charm of the North, all the efficiency of the South."*


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*re: no wave*

Are you sorta creepy-looking?


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*No wave, hmmm.*

Maybe it's that weathered bronze look (avatar)...


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I like your frog cyclist - even though he's in need of a bike fitting, he's got that "i'm on a bike" grin and that's what matters most.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

So ... wassamatta with 15th Street to the Jefferson and up onto the path to the 14th Street bridge?

I love that stretch of the Potomac on the Virginia side in your pics ... it's only a couple of miles, but there's just something about it. Makes a difference to my day having it as part of my commute.


----------

